# Daisy f16 with flatbands



## Fightinggoat (Nov 19, 2013)

This was a stock daisy F16, hated how stiff the bands were, decent at launching big rocks, but not much else.
Removed stock bands and replaced with TBG and a sure shot pouch. 
Then I removed stock handle and squeezed frame together and cord wrapped in 550 cord.
Shoots much better and is very slim yet solid feeling.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice modification. That should work good.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Looks good how does it shoot?


----------



## Fightinggoat (Nov 19, 2013)

Shoots nice and smooth, the bands are straight cut so it has a pretty good pull, slings 7/16 steel pretty hard, it's one of my most accurate slingshots for some reason.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice! I'll try it on mine. I bought two of them for 10$ at harbor freight. Couldn't pass it up. Thanks for the review.


----------



## Fightinggoat (Nov 19, 2013)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Nice! I'll try it on mine. I bought two of them for 10$ at harbor freight. Couldn't pass it up. Thanks for the review.


That's where I got mine from as well, the frame is really quite solid and has a decent heft to it that makes for stable shots I believe. 
Stock they are pretty lousy though due to plastic handle insert and really stiff/heavy bands.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I agree. And you can't beat the price.


----------



## garry57 (May 15, 2013)

Great looking mod!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> I agree. And you can't beat the price.


cheaper with a coupon .


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice, modification, now you can enjoy shooting it!


----------



## Larry Bourgeois (May 8, 2016)

Sweet mod. Thanx FightingGoat.  lb


----------

